# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Kan ik zwanger zijn

## maris

hoi allemaal

Ik heb een vraag. Ik slik wel de pil gewoon nog maar ben al een paar weken misselijk buik pijn en ben wel gewoon ongesteld KAN IK ZWANGER zijn.

Hoop dat ik snel antwoord krijg 

maris

----------


## Daniëlla

Ja, het is best mogelijk dat je zwanger bent. Maar het verstandigste is om gewoon een zwangerschapstest te doen voor de zekerheid. Dan weet je het zeker.
Mocht deze negatief zijn en je blijft klachten houden, ga dan gewoon naar je huisarts.

----------


## nicolejansen84

Hoi Allemaal ook ik heb even een vraag
Ik heb een wat gevoelige baarmoeder en heb net een test gedaan en die was wat vaag maar we konden (als we goed keken) een streepje zien heel erg licht.
Toen ik mijn urine wilde weggooien zag ik dat er witte vlokken in zaten en nu is mijn vraag denken jullie dat ik zwanger ben ? of zou het iets anders kunnen zijn

----------


## Jenna01

hallo,
Ik ben 21jr en al vanaf me 15de aan de pil. Nou heb ik in de eerste 1ste week 2 maal door stress me pil vergeten, en zonder condoom seks gehad met mijn vriend.
Ik heb sinds 4 dagen licht bruine afscheiding (dit heb ik nooit tussendoor) en maak me een beetje druk of ik misschien zwanger ben.. Over vijf dagen is mijn stopweek, dus dan word ik als het goed is ongesteld. Herkent iemand dit?
Groetjes Jenna

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi Jenna,

Twee keer in één week de pil vergeten en toch (zonder condoom) sex hebben is niet zo heel verstandig, nee. Het vergroot de kans op een zwangerschap.
Die bruine vloeiing wil absoluut niet zeggen dat je zwanger bent. Het kan namelijk gewoon wat oud bloed van je vorige menstruatie zijn. Wacht gewoon rustig je eerst volgende menstruatie af.

liefs
Deylanna

----------


## Jenna01

Hoi Deylanna,
Bedankt voor je snelle reactie.. Nee klopt, inderdaad niet verstandig.. Maar het is helaas toch gebeurd.. 
Klinkt inderdaad heel logisch, dat het waarschijnlijk oud bloed is.. 
Ik wacht me stopweek af, ik voel me al wat meer gerustgesteld.
Thanks,
Liefs Jenna

----------


## Sylvia93

@nicolejansen84 
kreeg je bij de test op het andere schermpje een heel vaag streepje te zien?
in dat geval ben je wel zwanger, stond in de gebruiksaanwijzing hoe dun en vaag het streepje ook mag zijn, in dat geval ben je zwanger en kun je dus maar beter naar de huisarts gaan...
suc6 ermee,

xxx

----------

